# dial up internet connection



## ramakrishna (Aug 22, 2012)

hi all,
I am using FreeBSD 9.0. How to connect internet using dial up. I am using samsung mobile.
I read ppp documentation but it didn't help me. I tried three days for connecting dial up internet using my samsung mobile. Please help me to connect dial up internet.


----------



## darkshadow (Aug 22, 2012)

*Explain more*

Can you please explian more? What you did? What error you are facing?


----------



## ramakrishna (Aug 22, 2012)

```
>ppp
>set device /dev/cuau0
>set speed 38400
>set parity even
>term
```
Its entering into terminal mode

```
type ~? help
[here cursor blinks & stops]
```
ppp.log

```
/dev/cuau0 doesn't support CD
```


----------



## ramakrishna (Aug 22, 2012)

What are the steps to connect dial up internet using my samsung mobile?


----------



## ramakrishna (Aug 23, 2012)

Some body help me please. What are the steps to connect dial up internet using my samsung mobile?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 23, 2012)

Handbook: 28.2 Using User PPP


----------



## ramakrishna (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. I read ppp documentation but it didn't help me. Give any suggestions to connect dial up internet using my mobile.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 23, 2012)

Is the phone properly detected? Run *tail -f /var/log/messages* and plug the phone in. Post any messages that come up.


----------



## ramakrishna (Aug 23, 2012)

yes,my phone is detected at boot time.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 23, 2012)

Am I supposed to guess how it's detected?


----------



## ramakrishna (Aug 23, 2012)

I opened /var/log/messages:

```
kernel: ugen4.3: <SAMSUNG Electronics co.,Ltd.> at usbus4
kernel: uvisor0: <SAMSUNG Electronics co., Ltd. SAMSUNG CDMA Technologies, class 2/2, rev 2.00/0.01, addr 3> on usbus4
kernel: device_attach: uvisor0 attach returned 6
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 23, 2012)

Unplug the phone
 `# kldload ucom`
 `# tail -f /var/log/messages`
 press ENTER a few times so it's easier to see what the new messages are
 plugin phone
 post every message that's printed


----------



## ramakrishna (Aug 23, 2012)

Unplug the phone
#kldload ucom
>can' load ucom : file already exists
#tail -f /var/log/messages
<SAMSUNG Electronics co., Ltd. SAMSUNG CDMA Technologies, class 2/2, rev 2.00/0.01, addr 3> on usbus4(disconnected)

plugin phone
#tail -f /var/log/messages
kernel: ugen4.3: <SAMSUNG Electronics co.,Ltd.> at usbus4
kernel: uvisor0: <SAMSUNG Electronics co., Ltd. SAMSUNG CDMA Technologies, class 2/2, rev 2.00/0.01, addr 3> on usbus4
kernel: device_attach: uvisor0 attach returned 6

what do you expect?


----------



## ramakrishna (Aug 23, 2012)

hi all,
plz help me...... how to connect dial up internet?


----------



## ramakrishna (Aug 24, 2012)

is it modem problem or com problem?


----------



## ramakrishna (Aug 24, 2012)

hi all,
plz help me...... how to connect dial up internet?


----------



## SR_Ind (Aug 24, 2012)

ramakrishna,

please find the available connection modes of your phone.

For example my Nokia phone when plugged in shows the following option
1. PC Suite
2. Connect to internet
3. Mass transfer
4. Removable Media.

Many people have their defaults set and the phone will not prompt for an option when plugged in.Your dmesg indicates that the phone gets into some mode that looks like interface for Visor and Palm devices.

Your kernel must be built with 'u3g' device and kldstat must show 'u3g' and 'umodem' modules.If your phone is set to connect in serial modem mode then  'cdc-acm' interface will show in dmesg.

I'm not familiar with Samsung phones, so that's all I can help with. So, please look at its connection modes, try each mode and post dmesg after trying each mode.


----------



## ramakrishna (Aug 25, 2012)

thanx for the reply.
my samsung mobile shows:
1.PC Suite
2.Mass Storage

1.PC Suite
   when i connected to pc suite the dmesg shows uvisor0
2.Mass storage
   when i connected to mass storage the dmesg shows umass1

>kldstat
   it doesn't show u3g and umodem in the list

when i connected to pc suite the dial up internet works in windows & ubuntu but not in freebsd.
is there any solution to connect dial up internet in freebsd?


----------



## xibo (Aug 25, 2012)

Post your ppp.conf. Also, delete that ppp.log file you have, reboot both the system, and post the (complete) ppp.log that is created on dialin attempt.


----------



## SR_Ind (Aug 25, 2012)

xibo,

at this point ppp.conf and ppp.log are useless.

did you see his dmesg dump? his phone is not getting detected as modem. ppp does not comes in picture yet.

ramakrishna,

lets now eliminate the mass storage option. that's only useful when you wish to use your phone's storage as usb drive.

so, back to PC Suite option. 

Some of these devices i.e. phones and USB GPRS modems (looks like pen drive) require a modeswitch. In Linux, if your drivers are installed the device will register as 'umodem' or if not they'll first show up as 'umass' so that drivers are installed first. This is done dynamically if modeswitch is installed.

In your case, the default detection is for Palm and Visor devices which means that the phone thinks that the PC side will use the USB connection to work with PC suite. 

So what are we missing? Did you ever worked with Samsung's PC Suite in Windows? Does it offer an option for internet connection and does it installs modem driver? 

In FreeBSD the modem driver is already there, but your phone is not advertising itself as a modem (Nokia, for example, has an explicit Internet connection mode, which registers as a umodem device). That's the problem.

So search for "usb_modeswitch FreeBSD".

To your question: Yes the PPP application is for dial up networking in FreeBSD. For you it worked in Ubuntu, because Ubuntu has modeswitch installed by default.


----------



## SR_Ind (Aug 25, 2012)

I get the following in dmesg with my Nokia E71 in PC Suite mode.

ugen0.3: <Nokia> at usbus0
umodem0: <CDC Comms Interface> on usbus0
umodem0: data interface 11, has CM over data, has break


----------



## fbsd1 (Aug 25, 2012)

If I understand correctly, the poster is trying to use his personal voice/text type cell phone to connect his FreeBSD PC to the Internet using PPP.  The cell phone must have the ability to function like a serial external modem. PPP is only serial port aware. Wiring the cell phone to a FreeBSD USB port or NIC port will not work with PPP as far as I know. 

There are available special USB wireless Internet connection devices that technically function as external USB NIC devices. IE: These types of devices resemble USB thumb drives.

Check with your cell phone service provider to verify your model of cell phone has ability to be used the way you are trying to use it.


----------



## ramakrishna (Aug 25, 2012)

Did you ever worked with Samsung's PC Suite in Windows? Does it offer an option for internet connection and does it installs modem driver? 

I installed samsung pc suite that comes with modem driver in windows.using this driver i use dial up internet in windows.


----------



## ramakrishna (Aug 26, 2012)

can i connect dial up internet using bluetooth instead of pc suite connection?


----------



## SR_Ind (Aug 26, 2012)

ramakrishna said:
			
		

> can i connect dial up internet using bluetooth instead of pc suite connection?



ramakrishna,

it will depend on your phone.


----------



## ramakrishna (Aug 26, 2012)

thanks SR_Ind.
how can i connect to internet using bluetooth? bz i am newbie to freebsd.


----------

